# How to "rub out" rope tobacco???



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I've recently tried smoking some rope tobacco, & I'm not sure the best way to prepare it to be smoked.

So far what i've done is to cut it in to about 1/4in rings with a cigar cutter, then cut those rings in half, then rub it out as I would a flake. It seems like the strands are really long though, & I don't know if they should be, or if it would help to cut them shorter.

If anybody with more pipe experience could chime in and give me some advice that'd be great!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Try a herb or coffee grinder with a low speed. If no speed selection is available, use short pulses. You're cutting into 1/4" ringlet sections sounds about right. 

This is what I do and it's worked so far.

2 things though.....

1) Check after every pulse. Too long in the grinder and you'll have tobacco dust.
&
2) I strongly suggest against using the Wife's coffee grinder. She will notice the taste and will not like it.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, I'll try to pick up a cheap food processor asap. 

Until then, any advice on preparing it by hand?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

It will rub out by hand easier the dryer it is. That's about all I can offer, sorry Bro.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

DSturg369 said:


> Try a herb or coffee grinder with a low speed. If no speed selection is available, use short pulses. You're cutting into 1/4" ringlet sections sounds about right.
> 
> This is what I do and it's worked so far.
> 
> ...


I am waiting for Mr. Moo to tell us that wee need a $500 Mazzr Burr Grinder to get the poper grind with no powder :tea:

There is a great post on this by ScottM in the FAQ Thread.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ipe-faq-101-getting-started-3.html#post307110


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I am waiting for Mr. Moo to tell us that wee need a $500 Mazzr Burr Grinder to get the poper grind with no powder :tea:
> 
> There is a great post on this by ScottM in the FAQ Thread.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ipe-faq-101-getting-started-3.html#post307110


Very good info, I'm surprised I didn't notice that before.....I must have figured I'd NEVER smoke anything that looks like that.

My my how things have changed......ipe:


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Cut into thin coins with a very sharp knife...then cut up some more...rub out, dry out...it's that easy. I'm working my way through a tin of Brown No.4 (SG).....food processors are for processing food...call me radical...dub


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

DubintheDam said:


> Cut into thin coins with a very sharp knife...then cut up some more...rub out, dry out...it's that easy. I'm working my way through a tin of Brown No.4 (SG).....food processors are for processing food...call me radical...dub


Since I don't have a food processor anyway, it did seem to work to do it by hand. A little time consuming but I think it'd be easier if I let it dry out a little before I rub it out.


----------

